# Does solipsism an extential thoughts go away once DP/DR are gone?



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Does solipsism an extential thoughts go away once DP/DR are gone?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

Speedy88 said:


> Does solipsism an extential thoughts go away once DP/DR are gone?


I know a number of people who have had episodic DP/DR ... that is DP/DR that say lasted a year, then went away, then came back 5 years later, etc. Some went on meds and the DP/DR went away. One had extensive therapy but took a benzo she ultimately stopped taking.

If you are completely "cured" or in remission, these people have told me they hardly recall the symptoms of DP/DR and wonder how in the world they were so focused on existential thoughts.

All of these individuals during the breaks in DP/DR had no recollection of how it felt.

Those I know were not drug induced, so I have no clue what that means. One had a psychotic depression as a young girl. One was raised in an INSANE family. Another is simply a very anxious person. He is still anxious, but has lived a full life -- worked, married, kids, now starting his own business/retired. Forgot to say all of these individuals are successful, have families, work in demanding professions.

As I have read/heard, you either have DP/DR or you don't, or rather you have the symptoms or you don't. If it is over, it is over.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

Also, I have to say this once more as it drives me up the wall. There is no such term as solipsism in pychiatry or psychology. It is a PHILOSOPHICAL term. It is discussed as an academic topic. Not in the context of our DP/DR experience. This is the latest misinterpretation of something off the internet.

The internet is a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well I no I got DP/DR before from waaay to much physical stress an not enough sleep over a yets period an I mean alot of stress from working in the heat, to weight training to mma to working on music an stayin up past midnight. 6 less hrs of sleep just wasnt enough. It weakens my nervous system causing me anxiety which eventually led to a panic attack wich led to more worry an nervousness wich led to DP/DR an depression. This lasted 10 months. I got better an could talk about it but couldn't remember how it felt I was living a great life after. Two urs pased an I repeated my old habits of physical stress an not enough sleep. The exact same schedule. My nerves flared up an to top it off my dad got sick an made me so much worse. Then DP/DR set in. It wasnt bad at first mayb like half of the first time. The only difference now is I hav existential thoughts or wat I refer to as solipsism. Just nothing makes sense anymore. Everything tht didn't use to bother me bothers me now. My anxiety isn't really high anymore but the thoughts r there an it's depressing. All this strted from me googling shit before tht it was just anxiety an DP/DR.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Well solipsism I got rid of it.

There's no way of it being true.

You think your mind creates the world and everything is fake,even me saying this? Well,if you're trully solipsist,you would trust that as I'm writing here,I don't exist at all,cause I'm a creation of your mind,thus you would not be seeking help.

Or,ask someone to shoot your head.You won't,you know you'll die.

And existential thoughts,I always thoguth about them,even before DP/DR.Of course during it they were more often.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sure would b nice to hear from sum recovered ppl


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I wholeheartedly agree with what Selig said in regards for others who are spending time contributing advice to those who are in need of it. It isn't "Solipsism" that scares you, or all of the other countless thoughts you are having. It is your emotions. It is your inadequacy, your uncertainty, your constant desire to know, being aroused by these thoughts you are thinking. Thoughts are harmless. There's no difference between a regular thought and an existential thought. The only underlying thing that distinguishes both of them is how you feel about them. Once you accept that you cannot have all of the answers, and that you must work with what you currently have in front of you on a day-to-day basis, you will be fine. If Solipsism is indeed real, there will still be a variety of people to converstate with, your family will still be there, there will still be a grocery isle at the store. Nothing changes but your perception. Which goes with what Selig said, is that these thoughts, ultimately cannot harm you.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

I appreciate u guys response I really do I just wanted to know if these thoughts stil plague u? Has ur life returned back to normal? Does everything make sense again? R u able to question things or read up on philosophy without it seeming weird an getting stuck to u?


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

Can u tell me why open so many topics for the same question over and over? That definitely makes no sense


----------



## seafoamwinterz (Aug 12, 2013)

I can tell OP read a Cracked article


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Because by opening one under depersonalization discussion sumone may or may not answer. Opening one under new start here someone may or may not answer. It's not like there's just one discussion u can post shit on.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok so if I open one an I get no reply because ppl arnt on tht specific thread then wat do I do? Thts why I open it on multiple ones. I'm desperate to no whats goin on an hear from others who have recovered. An as I can c I got replys on this one where as the other ones I didn't just goes to show u guys can across it on here an not there.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

I know what you mean by desperation, I had been going to many sites, having many threads asking for help. I came so close to giving up(yes, in the final literal way) until I finally found someone that had made it through. The trick is to not get 'addicted' to reassurance, for it is as addictive as any drug when you're desperate.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Very true it's like it feels so good for reassurance but it last a few minutes then darkness wants to set in again. I'm not a fan of any smartass who has problems with the posts ppl make in desperation. Everyone suffering from this shit was in a desperation at sum point. I think everyone who has recovered needs to remember tht.


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Solipsism. say that 20 x and understand how STUPID it sounds. it is as stupid as it sounds. true story


----------



## Stuckagain (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Speedy

Or I didn't post my last message or I posted it in The wrong place. Either way I'll post it again for you. In my case Dp and Dr were always symptoms that (in my mind) proved that my existential thoughts might be The truth. This fed my anxiety and thus the Dp Dr. I ran around in circles. I suffer from OCD and one obsession followed the other. This lasted for four excruciating months. I was afraid that life as I knew was over. Well, it's not. I just had tooooooo much time on my hands and tooooooo many bad things going on in my life. As a teacher in my country, you have a two month's summer holiday. I was already stressed and anxious before that time (it all started in May) but the holidays turned out to be hellish. Last week I started to work again. The first week was awful. I looked at everything and everyone with a question mark and I was constantly ruminating. This week I have changed drammatically. I am doing my job incredibly well (if I may say so) and everything is slowly getting back to normal. The thoughts are vanishing but when they do pop up, I can easily dismiss them because I don't fear them anymore and I see how ridiculous they really are. During my therapy sessions we do not discuss philosophical theories. I talk about my life and The problems that causes this mess. So Speedy my advice is: get to The bottom of your problems and stay active. You won't have time to think anymore after a while because you'll be too busy enjoying yourself. I'm not there yet and I realise that relapses are possible. But I feel a lot stronger. Hang in there.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

U r no help at all fearless. U got around always being cocky about shit. It did me some good to open it as many times as I needed. Because wen someone don't answer in one forum they answers in the other. So yea it worked. Shouldn't matter how annoying it is this is a support site. Something u should do more of instead of complaining about ppls posts. U dont like mine don't read them.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Stuck again I def seen a difference in the last 3 days also. Thts for the support I have giving me through this rough time I hope u continue to move forward also. Stay strong!!!!


----------

